# Saúde e Alterações Climáticas



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2008 às 23:24)

*Climate change: what can doctors do?* é a capa desta semana do *British Medical Journal* (um jornal de medicina britânico). Há quem diga que as alterações climáticas serão o maior desafio que a humanidade alguma vez teve. Tema este que alarma toda a  sociedade, é um desafio para muitas áreas do saber que jamais pensavam que teriam de se deparar com este problema.

Para que quiser ler, eis vários artigos publicados nesse jornal esta semana:
Climate change: permission to act

Global environmental change and health: impacts, inequalities, and the health sector


The economics of tackling climate change (este nao é gratuito, só resumo)

Olympic challenges (só resumo)





By zoelae


----------



## rossby (24 Fev 2008 às 13:12)

Zoelae disse:


> *Climate change: what can doctors do?* é a capa desta semana do *British Medical Journal* (um jornal de medicina britânico). Há quem diga que as alterações climáticas serão o maior desafio que a humanidade alguma vez teve. Tema este que alarma toda a  sociedade, é um desafio para muitas áreas do saber que jamais pensavam que teriam de se deparar com este problema.
> 
> Para que quiser ler, eis vários artigos publicados nesse jornal esta semana:
> Climate change: permission to act
> ...



Fazendo fé nas projecções do IPCC, que mais não são do que soluções dos modelos climáticos baseados nos tais cenários SRES, não se prevê diminuição da população, a não ser por razões de aplicação de políticas de controlo da natalidade :

http://www.ipcc.ch/ipccreports/sres/emission/099.htm

Por tanto, aqui temos um das vários "paradoxos" das projecções climáticas do IPCC. Por um lado, prevê-se alterações profundas na biosfera incluíndo a saúde humana, mas aparentemente não têm reflexo na população humana  que alegadamente será a responsável pela causa do problema. Será que o IPCC assume que o humanidade será capaz de se adpatar facilmente as alterações climáticas ?

Um abraço


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2008 às 12:30)

Sobre este assunto, uma coisa que eu nunca vi estudada é sobre os benefícios do aquecimento global. Sim, porque seguramente há quem saia beneficiado.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2008 às 20:18)

Vince disse:


> Sobre este assunto, uma coisa que eu nunca vi estudada é sobre os benefícios do aquecimento global. Sim, porque seguramente há quem saia beneficiado.



Fácil tem os agricultores nos países do Norte quanto mais quente estiver o clima mais para norte de poderão expandir 

Qualquer dia estão a plantar couves ao lado dos pinguins


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 00:59)

Vince disse:


> Sobre este assunto, uma coisa que eu nunca vi estudada é sobre os benefícios do aquecimento global. Sim, porque seguramente há quem saia beneficiado.



Há pois.
O ano passado houve um seminário na faculdade de ciências sobre alterações climáticas vs Turismo.
Nesse seminário foram projectados os tais gráficos (que já toda a gente viu), onde os países mediterrâneos se tornam uns autênticos desertos do Saara, e quem fica verdinho e feliz são os países nórdicos! Para terem uma pequena noção, segundo aquelas tendências, o nosso algarve irá em 2100 ser na holanda, na Bélgica, Dinamarca e Reino Unido, países amenos com muito sol, grandes praias e calor. Dava-se também uma migração generalizada da população europeia para o norte da europa. 

A meu ver, um verdadeiro exagero...
Mas entrando nessa onda de hiperboles, penso que era óptimo começarmos já a fazer criação de camelos em Portugal. Que tal: "Passeio sobre duas boças na dunas de Trás-os-Montes?


----------



## Zoelae (5 Mar 2008 às 18:07)

AnDré disse:


> Há pois.
> O ano passado houve um seminário na faculdade de ciências sobre alterações climáticas vs Turismo.
> Nesse seminário foram projectados os tais gráficos (que já toda a gente viu), onde os países mediterrâneos se tornam uns autênticos desertos do Saara, e quem fica verdinho e feliz são os países nórdicos! Para terem uma pequena noção, segundo aquelas tendências, o nosso algarve irá em 2100 ser na holanda, na Bélgica, Dinamarca e Reino Unido, países amenos com muito sol, grandes praias e calor. Dava-se também uma migração generalizada da população europeia para o norte da europa.
> 
> ...



Não tenhas dúvidas que isso já esteve mais longe de acontecer...os desertos expandem-se muito rapidamente, o deserto do Sahara e de Gobi são dois exemplos bem conhecidos, outros casos é o deserto australiano e na América. Aqui mais do que as alterações climáticas ditas globais causadas principalmente pelo aumento do CO2, são as alterações climáticas causadas pela agricultura intensiva, desflorestação, que geram degradação da qualidade dos solos, maior evaporação de agua dos solos, com consequente exsicação, menos precipitação, diminuição da humidade relativa, aumento da intensidade do vento, aumento da erosão sobretudo eólica.


----------



## Zoelae (11 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

Eis os 10 factos sobre o impacto das Alterações Climáticas na Saúde Humana segundo a Organização Mundial de Saúde:

> http://www.who.int/features/factfiles/climate_change/facts/en/index.html <


----------



## psm (12 Abr 2008 às 09:24)

Zoelae disse:


> Não tenhas dúvidas que isso já esteve mais longe de acontecer...os desertos expandem-se muito rapidamente, o deserto do Sahara e de Gobi são dois exemplos bem conhecidos, outros casos é o deserto australiano e na América. Aqui mais do que as alterações climáticas ditas globais causadas principalmente pelo aumento do CO2, são as alterações climáticas causadas pela agricultura intensiva, desflorestação, que geram degradação da qualidade dos solos, maior evaporação de agua dos solos, com consequente exsicação, menos precipitação, diminuição da humidade relativa, aumento da intensidade do vento, aumento da erosão sobretudo eólica.






Eu queria também referir 2 casos a nivel mundial que não tem haver com alterações climaticas mas que afectam a saude das pessoas nos dois locais a que vou referir.Devido a um mau planeamento na agricultura
1º  MAr Aral:   Doenças respiratórias,agua de má qualidade, aumento de casos de cancro.

2º lago Chade: Aumento de casos de malária ,dengue .


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2008 às 14:24)

psm disse:


> Eu queria também referir 2 casos a nivel mundial que não tem haver com alterações climaticas mas que afectam a saude das pessoas nos dois locais a que vou referir.Devido a um mau planeamento na agricultura
> 1º  MAr Aral:   Doenças respiratórias,agua de má qualidade, aumento de casos de cancro.
> 
> 2º lago Chade: Aumento de casos de malária ,dengue .



Bem dito psm...


Pois, o caso do Mar Aral é muitas vezes aproveitado para mostrar como as consequências das alterações climáticas quando é sabido que o desaparecimento deste mar nada tem a ver com aquecimentos globais mas sim com planos megalómanos de irrigação e transvases de água para plantações de algodão e arroz...


----------



## psm (12 Abr 2008 às 22:41)

Há um grande problema na area do ambiente no qual estou em parte incluido,mas não sou ovelha; muitas das organizações ligadas ao ambiente pouco combatem a falta de biodiversidade, pois não dá muitos frutos a nivel   mediatico. Vou dar um exemplo concreto que está no topico aqui no forum,o famoso mosquito da madeira ,esse mosquito que teve proveniencia da venezuela que vinha das plantas incubados nos vasos e que os imigrantes trouxeram para a madeira,essas plantas eram muito bonitas e encontraram na madeira condições climaticas prefeitas, o problema é que não tinham predadores para os combater e as plantas de um modo geral tinham um prato por debaixo para ter sempre humidade e agua condiçoes prefeitas para o mosquito multiplicar-se,tal como existe na venuzuela, mas houve logo "alguém" a afirmar na rtp que este caso era cosequencia das alterações climaticas.

A falta de biodiversidade onde está incluido a introdução de especies exoticas é dos problemas a nivel mais dificil de combater e que afecta mais a saude do ser humano do que a famigerada questão das alterações climaticas.


Há tantos casos a nivel mundial e em portugal


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2009 às 22:19)

*LISBOA: Urgências enchem-se de crianças com picos de poluição*

Os picos de poluição em Lisboa fazem disparar o número de crianças com problemas respiratórios e também aumentar o risco de mortalidade, sobretudo na população idosa. É no eixo central da cidade, que corre do Lumiar para o castelo, que se incluem as zonas mais poluídas e o tráfego automóvel demonstrou ser o factor mais importante para a concentração excessiva de partículas no ar que os lisboetas respiram. Estas são as principais conclusões de vários estudos coordenados por Francisco Ferreira, professor e investigador da Faculdade de Ciências e Tecnologia da Universidade Nova de Lisboa. 
Os dados mostram, pela primeira vez, que, na sequência de picos de poluição (três a cinco dias depois), a afluência às urgências pediátricas do Hospital D. Estefânia por infecções respiratórias tem um aumento significativo. Isto, apesar de, habitualmente, estas doenças já representarem um terço dos atendimentos na unidade, sobretudo por infecções agudas, asma e pneumonia. 
Na sequência deste primeiro estudo, que foi financiado pela Fundação Gulbenkian, a equipa tentou perceber, entre outras coisas, se o acréscimo de poluição também se reflectia na mortalidade na população. Uma questão analisada no projecto Riskar-Lx, também financiado pela Gulbenkian, e de novo coordenado por Francisco Ferreira. 
Uma parte do projecto já está terminada. E a conclusão é taxativa: há uma correlação entre a poluição e a mortalidade, explicou ao DN a especialista Rita Nicolau, do Departamento de Epidemiologia do Instituto Ricardo Jorge, que coordenou esta fase do projecto. A equipa avaliou todas as faixas etárias e concluiu que há uma subida do risco de morte em 0,66% com um ligeiro aumento da poluição, que se situa em dez microgramas por metro cúbico (um micrograma é a milésima parte do miligrama). Mas para a população idosa, com mais de 75 anos, "esse risco é aumentado, sobretudo para as pessoas que sofrem de doenças respiratórias e do aparelho circulatório", explica. 
Os estudos para medir a poluição estão a ser realizados por esta equipa desde 2000 e pela primeira vez caracterizaram as concentrações de partículas poluentes na capital e demonstraram directamente os efeitos negativos na saúde da sua população. Esta relação estava estabelecida em estudos internacionais, mas não se conhecia a dimensão do problema na capital portuguesa. "Lisboa tem em algumas zonas concentrações de partículas no ar muito acima dos valores-limite estabelecidos pela UE, com base nas recomendações da Organização Mundial de Saúde, e por isso decidimos fazer um estudo que caracterizasse essa poluição", conta Francisco Ferreira.
Entre 2003 e 2006, a equipa recolheu dados da qualidade do ar em diversos pontos da cidade, tendo utilizado também os de três estações de monitorização instaladas em Entre-Campos, Av. da Liberdade e Olivais. Foram medidas as concentrações de partículas inaláveis designadas por PM10 (partículas em suspensão na atmosfera com dimensão inferior a dez mícrones, a unidade que corres- ponde à milésima parte do milímetro) e PM25. E, com base nesses dados, os investigadores traçaram um retrato da poluição na cidade, que mostra que as zonas mais afectadas se situam ao longo de um eixo entre o Lumiar e o castelo, num corredor central da cidade no sentido Norte-Sul. 
De acordo com a directiva europeia para a qualidade do ar, a concentração de partículas PM10, por exemplo, não pode ser superior a 50 microgramas por metro cúbico em mais de 35 dias ao longo do ano. Mas, à excepção de 2002, Lisboa tem excedido todos os anos esse limite. As conclusões destes estudos são mais do que suficientes para melhorar o ar da cidade, sublinha Francisco Ferreira. Já há planos que incluem a redução de tráfego dentro de Lisboa. Mas a sua execução depende da assinatura de um despacho conjunto dos ministérios do Ambiente, Obras Públicas e Economia, o que deverá acontecer "dentro do próximo mês", diz o Ministério do Ambiente.

DN Portugal


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Set 2009 às 21:59)

psm disse:


> [..] e que afecta mais a saude do ser humano do que a famigerada questão das alterações climaticas.



The Lancet’s landmark Health Commission: “*Climate change is the biggest global health threat of the 21st century”*


----------

